# IBM Thinkpad..turn off numberpad?



## Thumper

Ok, my company just gave me a IBM Thinkpad T42 for my job, and our IT support is....well...laughable. For instance, I had to install my own wireless card (which I think is broken).....

Anyway, it has no dedicated numberpad on it, instead the number pad is a secondary option on the right side of the keyboard letters.......evidently this function is turned on, and I can not find how to turn it off........anyone familair with these things?


----------



## The Pook

On my ThinkPad 600X, before it died, there is a blue "F" or something of the like on the bottom left part of the keyboard(I think its F, but it was in blue). You press that, and look for the blue letters on the keys for "NPOFF" to turn it off.

Not sure if yours was like mine though.


----------



## Thumper

There's a "Fn" key down there, bottom left.....i did try hitting that already......and tried it with the number lock key....got nothing. Don't see anything with "NPOFF" on it...........


----------



## The_Jester

*runs downstairs to look at his*

I'll edit when I get back.

EDIT: Shift + Scroll lock


----------



## Thumper

That did it!!!

Thanks!!! Now, to see if I can get this POS VPN to work...LOL


----------



## bilal604

Can i get these setting turn off permanently ? so i don't need to turn it off day by day by shift +num
Thanks in advance


----------



## IBuyJunk

It's a setting in the BIOS


----------

